# YAY Santa !!! Planning begins for BRR Phase 2,3......



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I LOVE SANTA (and Christmas sales), I now think I have enough Aristo Stainless Steel track to build just about anything I can think of.

Now all I have to do is THINK of something and of course get the bosses approval before I fire up the backhoe









Ron


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Holy Moly!!!! Any left for us regular guys? 

I think I have a different Santa .....









John


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 06 Dec 2010 05:31 PM 
I LOVE SANTA (and Christmas sales), I now think I have enough Aristo Stainless Steel track to build just about anything I can think of.

Now all I have to do is THINK of something and of course get the bosses approval before I fire up the backhoe









Ron

 

Might we see what you and Santa have planned for all this SS track Sir









People with GG-1s wish to know









Wonder if it will be Battery powered he he he


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I was thinking of building the Horseshoe Curve to scale for our GG1's







,
I have a rough idea of what I want to do, I will branch off of phase 1 follow the fence line maybe make a real nice rail yard with multiple switching areas there,
then go around the back of the shed to a new 50'x200' area where I might build a city or something like that. 

Maybe I should invite all you guys over for railroad planning party







, One thing is for sure, track won't be a limiting factor.

Ron
PS. the only Battery powered toys in this house belong to my Wife


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron,

Why not do a 'daylighted' version of Grand Central Terminal? I'm glad I got some track before you bought it all!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 06 Dec 2010 09:38 PM 
I was thinking of building the Horseshoe Curve to scale for our GG1's







,
I have a rough idea of what I want to do, I will branch off of phase 1 follow the fence line maybe make a real nice rail yard with multiple switching areas there,
then go around the back of the shed to a new 50'x200' area where I might build a city or something like that. 

Maybe I should invite all you guys over for railroad planning party







, One thing is for sure, track won't be a limiting factor.

Ron
PS. the only Battery powered toys in this house belong to my Wife












What a great idea. YOu invite a bunch of guys over for a planning party. Get them all hypted up and hand them the track and say "Lets lay some track. You get a beer and go sit in your "Pondering chair"

Heck in a day you could have the whole layout done









Why didn't I think of that 10 years ago.









PS Don't forget to post pictures of your....ummmm I mean thier progress


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with Mark. No wonder I couldn't get any track! I actually got 3 boxes of track and three Wye switches. Next week if there is any left I'll order a few more of something. 

Chas


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

Ron, 

Where may I ask did yiu get the track. I am looking for some and have not found any deals.........john


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Buy 4 get 1 free + $20 shipping from Aristo, in Jan/Febr. Annual track sale!! Regal


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 30 Dec 2010 09:54 PM 
Buy 4 get 1 free + $20 shipping from Aristo, in Jan/Febr. Annual track sale!! Regal 


from Trainworld Ad
RAIL 8' 12 PC . . . . .20035 327.99

times 4 boxes = $1,312
plus shipping and tax.

And 1 box free from aristocraft, that does not include the price of ties.

Like I said who has track on sale?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

For now the only sale is from AC buy 4 get one free. No other cheap prices around. Later RJD


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By yardtrain on 30 Dec 2010 09:37 PM 
Ron, 

Where may I ask did yiu get the track. I am looking for some and have not found any deals.........john 
I bought most of it from Ridge Road Station,but I'm pretty sure they are sold out now









It's really hit and miss, I check all my favorite online stores at least once a week for blowout/clearence sales, anytime track is on sale it goes really fast because of the insane normal prices. 


Three things are certain with track, it never gets cheaper, it never goes bad, and you can alway's use more









I learned my lesson several years ago with track sales. Now whenever I see track REALLY ON SALE I buy as much as I can afford to at the time.


Ron


----------

